
Shopping Becomes a Political Act in the Trump Era - DiabloD3
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/10/business/nordstrom-trump.html
======
Neliquat
Playing politics as a retailer seems like a deal with the devil. At some point
parties and power shift, and you are attached to a side now. They should know
better. Unless your biz is directly political, maybe you should focus on your
sector instead of chasing popular fancy in unrelated areas. The correct answer
is to actually let the market decide, not the marketing.

~~~
aplomb
Agreed on the deal with the devil notion.

Jumping on the anti-Trump wagon is the virtue signal du jour, but care should
be taken as Trump is not a one-off event - it is a worldwide trend

------
mimo777
Baloney. This was started during the Obama era.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chick-fil-A_same-
sex_marriage_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chick-fil-A_same-
sex_marriage_controversy)

~~~
dogma1138
I'm pretty sure if you go back to the 50's there would be people who would not
shop at places owned by Jews or alternatively at places that do or do not
serve "negroes" based on one's political and ideological affiliation....

Heck if you would go back to the age of colonial america you'll find people
boycotting things like you know tea way before the famous (or infamous) boston
tea party.

Voting with your wallet is one of the easiest things to do for most people and
it's something that makes them feel like they've actually accomplished
something whilst in reality actually accomplishing very little in most cases.

And if you want to point fingers at specific governments then if we go back to
GWB then we can all recall the "french boycott" ala freedom fries and freedom
toast...

One can say that there is a difference between individuals politicising
commerce and companies, but honestly companies always did it, if albit in a
less public manner.

This is in most cases just virtue signalling which results in things like
"fair traded XYZ" which isn't fairly traded in any objective interpretation of
the word fair to the workers and individual farmers. Fair traded coffee is
only really fair to the coffee companies it sets an upper limit on the price
of coffee and in effect consolidates coffee production which makes it easier
for the coffee companies since they have to deal with fewer entities.

But in the west we buy it as some good act we've done to help the poor farmer
in some central american countries that most people would not be able to find
on a map.

